# Installed Shocks Pictures Added



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Took first trip since installing Monroe gas shocks on our 2010 230RS. Had the results I was hoping for. Was able to back the sway control way off and still had less sway than before. Big enough difference that it makes you wonder why this is not done on all new trailers when they are built. Right at $100 for 4 shocks and hardware.
Here are a few pictures. Used ubolts cut in half to weld to bottom of axle. This is newer model with axles flipped so cant use plate to mount shock. 
BTW unhooked sway control on way home and still no noticable sway.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Photos??


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Thinking about doing this with the 5th wheel! was it a big job and as Anday says PHOTO'S please.

Steve


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Half day job. Required a bit of welding. Will post pictures when we get back home from this weekend.


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Added pictures


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

"Right at $100 for 4 shocks and hardware".

What kind of shocks did you use? Also, where in the world did you purchase (4) shocks & hardware for $100. The last time I changed shocks on my '02 TV it cost me $100 per shock for Gabriel Gas ones.


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Saltshaker said:


> "Right at $100 for 4 shocks and hardware".
> 
> What kind of shocks did you use? Also, where in the world did you purchase (4) shocks & hardware for $100. The last time I changed shocks on my '02 TV it cost me $100 per shock for Gabriel Gas ones.


Used Monroe RV gas shocks. $66.28 for four delivered. Bought from Stengel Bros.

555003 
Category: Shocks > Gas Magnum RV 
Monre Gas-Magnum RV Shock Absorber

Your Price: $16.57


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

z06 said:


> "Right at $100 for 4 shocks and hardware".
> 
> What kind of shocks did you use? Also, where in the world did you purchase (4) shocks & hardware for $100. The last time I changed shocks on my '02 TV it cost me $100 per shock for Gabriel Gas ones.


Used Monroe RV gas shocks. $66.28 for four delivered. Bought from Stengel Bros.

555003 
Category: Shocks > Gas Magnum RV 
Monre Gas-Magnum RV Shock Absorber

Your Price: $16.57
[/quote]

Thank you for the information///


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nice job......something I have wanted to do for a long time!


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Just wondering if you put any thought into the positioning of the shocks.

Did you consider any offset front to back or side to side, or is there any direction that says to put them vertical.

Looks like a great job in any case.

Gary


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

marker said:


> Just wondering if you put any thought into the positioning of the shocks.
> 
> Did you consider any offset front to back or side to side, or is there any direction that says to put them vertical.
> 
> ...


Vertical or near vertical uses the shock travel to best advantage. As the shock is installed further off of vertical the supension travels further than the piston travels in the shock. For example worst case would be shock horizontal. The end of shock would move up and down without moving the piston. I guess you could get into rising rate angles and things like that but I was just looking for some damping to help reduce side to side sway. Works well.
Also shock travel and overall lenght worked out so that they could be mounted near axle where travel is greatest.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice job they look great. The one question I have is why didn't you use the Al-ko shock mounting kit? They offer one that is already pre-engineered and mounts between the wheels and frame. The kit comes with upper and lower brackets, 4 shocks plus all the hardware. The kit also requires some welding for the upper bracket. The main difference I noticed is the angle of the shock and where they mount. If I remember right the cost was around the same 100 dollars. Like you I noticed a big difference in the way the trailer pulls and when going over a rough road. This is one of the best mods and in my opinion it should be done to all trailers to decrease wobble and sway. looks great enjoy, Kirk


----------

